# Spouse visa



## shankkie (Apr 2, 2010)

My Wife is working in Dubai and earning around AED 9000 and i want to go there and search for work.?
she is going to take a visit visa for 3 months..will i get a job there in 3 months as i got experience in UK and Malaysia in customer relations and designing field rspctvly...i heard spouse visa is valid for 1 year..can anyone suggest me which is the best visa???it seems visit visa will b done in 1 day time..how about spouse visa how long it takes? thanks for your answers in advance.....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shankkie said:


> My Wife is working in Dubai and earning around AED 9000 and i want to go there and search for work.?
> she is going to take a visit visa for 3 months..will i get a job there in 3 months as i got experience in UK and Malaysia in customer relations and designing field rspctvly...i heard spouse visa is valid for 1 year..can anyone suggest me which is the best visa???it seems visit visa will b done in 1 day time..how about spouse visa how long it takes? thanks for your answers in advance.....


I don't think there is a spouse visa for one year. Your wife would be able to sponsor you as a resident (note that not all females can sponsor their husband - depends on the kind of job they have)
So from what I understand, if you require a temporary visa, the 90 day visit visa is the best you can get. If you are focussed in your search and luck is on your side, 90 days is a long enough time to get a job


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If your wife is earning AED 9k a month, she will not be able to sponsor. A minimum salary if AED 10k is required for any form of sponsorship now and it is harder for women to sponsor their husbands than the other way around.
-


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

True, her salary needs to be minimum 10K AED only exception is if she is has a Teacher or Doctor Visa. It is not easy for women to sponsor their husband. Involves lot of paperwork and at times they can reject your application too.


----------

